# filling of



## Lipka

Jeśli wymieniam "filing of wood and plaster", to przed "plaster omijam "of" czy też powinnam wstawić?
Sens ma być taki, że uzupełnienia dotyczą zarówno drewna, jak i tynków


----------



## LilianaB

You can skip the _of_, but I am not sure if the rest is correct since you did not provide the whole sentence with context.


----------



## kknd

LilianaB said:


> You can skip the _of_, but I am not sure if the rest is correct since you did not provide the whole sentence with context.


czyli: „możesz pominąć _of_, ale nie jestem pewna, czy reszta[?] jest poprawna, ponieważ nie podałaś całego zdania wraz z kontekstem.”


----------



## LilianaB

You can skip _of_ in this kind of a construction, but I do not know if the whole translation is correct, otherwise, because the OP did not post the whole sentence. I hope she understands English since she has been translating this text into English: this is why I wrote it in English and also because it is the language of my habitual use.


----------



## Lipka

Oczywiście, rozumiem po angielsku, inaczej nie porywała bym się na tłumaczenie. Tyle, że Angielskiego uczyłam się w życiu codziennym (za granicą) i  wiele ćwiczeń gramatycznych mnie ominęło. Wychodzą braki... 
A od czego jest skrót OP? Co to znaczy?
Ciężko mi cytować ten tekst, bo to są wyjęte z tłumaczenia nagłówki poszczególnych podrozdziałów i dlatego konstrukcja tych zdań jest "niepoprawna". To są raczej "hasła", takie podtytuły.


----------



## LilianaB

Original Poster. OP stands for Original Poster. I  was not sure whether Kknd was translating for you what I said in English, or something else.


----------



## kknd

LilianaB said:


> Original Poster. OP stands for Original Poster. I  was not sure whether Kknd was translating for you what I said in English, or something else.


just translating… thought that if question was asked in polish it should have answer in polish—there was no need for that this time. excuses for meddling…


----------



## LilianaB

I am sorry. I just answered in the language I am more comfortable with.


----------



## Lipka

Dziękuję


----------

